# Best Bow Sight



## Moonine (6 mo ago)

There are a lot of Bow Sights out there and I was wondering which one is the best (most popular, accurate, etc.) in your opinion? IQ Retina Lok, Spot-Hogg, TruGlo, etc.? 
Thanks!


----------



## karaRobert (Sep 14, 2017)

I love spot hog, but I'm going to a single pin this year and really like these axcel accutouch sights. I have seen and liked the MBG sights Montana black gold.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a copper john dead nuts II and love it.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

what ever bow site you dont suck with is the best (adequate)


----------



## NDHunt354 (Feb 17, 2019)

Moonine said:


> There are a lot of Bow Sights out there and I was wondering which one is the best (most popular, accurate, etc.) in your opinion? IQ Retina Lok, Spot-Hogg, TruGlo, etc.?
> Thanks!


I've been using the HHA optimizer lately and it's accurate enough on a budget. It took some time to get it where I wanted it, but this fall it's helped me harvest multiple hogs with good shot placement over 30 yards.


----------

